
Google to allow certain cryptocurrency ads in U.S., Japan - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-advertising-crypto/google-to-allow-certain-cryptocurrency-ads-in-us-japan-idUSKCN1M5248
======
montenegrohugo
I really do hope there is some sort of curation system. The amount of scams
run in the crypto space is absolutely insane.

